# Transfer Question



## bullseye bagel (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi, I talked to HR today about transferring to a store closer to me. He said that he can get me transferred to their store on the newest schedule. I have requested a few days off in the next few weeks, as well as have a paid vacation coming up that I have already been approved for. I'm wondering if the new store will receive all of this? By the time I get to the new store, it will be too late for me to request them off. My biggest concern is my vacation, I don't want the hours to somehow get lost. Right now, it says I have 0 hours of vacation since I've already been approved for it.

Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 30, 2020)

I would waited to transfer to your new store after vacation.


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2020)

I would talk to that new store immediately,  the more time you give them the more likely they can cover you that week and it wont be a problem.  If you just wait itll look like your trying to hide it from them.  Secondly if you decide to cancel the vacation time or it doesnt work out youll get those hours back so i wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## bullseye bagel (Jul 30, 2020)

Ok, thanks! My biggest concern was that the hours would somehow get "lost" in the transfer and I wouldn't be able to use them at all, but it sounds like that won't happen.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 30, 2020)

bullseye bagel said:


> Ok, thanks! My biggest concern was that the hours would somehow get "lost" in the transfer and I wouldn't be able to use them at all, but it sounds like that won't happen.


You get to keep all your accruals


----------

